# ALU-Rahmen polieren?



## 3radfahrer (29. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, wer kennt sich mit polieren aus??? Ich spiele grad mit dem Gedanken mir einen ALU Rahmen (Cannondale) zu besorgen und ihn dann strahlen und anschließend polieren.
Wie poliert man eigentlich. Ich weiß nur ordentlich schleifen, aber von welcher Körnung zu welcher? Reicht so in etwa eine 1000er Körnung oder muss es feiner sein?
Zeigt doch auch Bilder, wenn ihr welche habt!
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Werde wohl mal mein Glück versuchen.

MFG 

3radfahrer

P.S.: Ergebnisse seht ihr dann! Versprochen!


----------



## TZR (29. November 2008)

Mit 1000er Körnung wird es kaum spiegeln. Da brauchst du dann schon Politur. Und so fein wie möglich vorschleifen, is ja klar (2000er Körnung?). Per Hand wird das Polieren zu langwierig. Fang erstmal mit nem Vorbau o.ä. an, damit du überhaupt weißt, auf was du dich einlassen willst und Erfahrungen sammelst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (29. November 2008)

wird überhaupt nicht geschliffen von hand,

den anfang macht mit grobem schleifwachs und ner nicht zu groben sisalscheibe


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. November 2008)

Ja gut ich weiß schon, dass es dauert aber ist kein Problem. Hab Zeit, bin ja noch jung! Nein, ist klar. Habe etwas erfahrung mit schleifen von Edelstahl. Aber so richtig poliert habe ich noch nicht. Irgendwann wollte ich es sowieso mal versuchen.


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. November 2008)

Sisalscheibe? Ist die nicht zum wirklichen polieren? Also ich meine nachdem ich "grob" (z.B. 1000er) geschmirgelt habe?


----------



## haha (29. November 2008)

da lässt du dich auf was ordentliches ein, hängt natürlich davon ab, in welchem zustand das alu unter dem lack(beschichtung) ist. manche rahmen sind eher rau und haben strukturen im alu, die nach dem polieren die optik stören, oder du hast glück und einen rel. glatten rahmen. 
mein tip für große flächen: eine flex mit filzscheibe und polierpaste, dann sind zumindest große flächen schnell bearbeitet. alles andere muss dann wohl oder übel von hand bearbeitet werden..


----------



## HB76 (29. November 2008)

quark bei so was einfachem wie einem beikrahmen brauch fast nix von hand gemacht werden, die richtige ausstattung vorausgesetzt. ich würd mal sagen wenn der lack runter ist, is das an nem tach gemacht.

und warum wollt ihr immer mit schleifpapier da ran, werd ich nie begreifen


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. November 2008)

Also nur Sisal und Schleifwachs nach dem Strahlen? Ja gut ein Versuch ists wert!
Danke schonmal für die Tipps!


----------



## michael17 (29. November 2008)

Sind die Rohrübergänge bei Cannondales nicht (mit Polyester, Epoxy o.ä.) verspachtelt?
Sieht dann womöglich Sch. aus.


----------



## Jumper 1 (29. November 2008)

michael17 schrieb:


> Sind die Rohrübergänge bei Cannondales nicht (mit Polyester, Epoxy o.ä.) verspachtelt?
> Sieht dann womöglich Sch. aus.



Da ist nix gespachtelt,sie sind verschliffen


----------



## 3radfahrer (30. November 2008)

Ja, die sind geschliffen. Epoxi oder Harz würde im alter brechen und häßliche Bruchstellen im Lack hinterlassen. Also gute qualität aus den U.S.A.!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (30. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Polierbock-f-Mod...84040QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

das sollte für den anfang reichen, sind zwar kleine scheiben aber wenn man nicht ständig damit arbeitet reicht das schon


----------



## rebell74 (30. November 2008)

hab schon mehere Alusachen poliert (Autofelgen, MTB Rahmen, Motorteile etc...)
Zunächst, sowas kann man auf keien Fall in der Wohnung machen, das macht einen riesen Dreck. Der Motor samt Wabbelscheiben bei der Ebay Auktion ist ein guter Anfang. Ich habs damals mit mehreren Bohrmaschinen und entspr. Polieraufsätzen erledigt. Das geht zwar, aber Bohrmaschinen sind für seitliche Belastung ungeeignet.

Egal wie du es machst, der Rahmen muss vorher metallisch blank sein. Das kannst du chemisch erreichen oder eben auch mechanisch. Wichtig ist wenn du schleifst das su eben mit nem gröberen Korn Anfängst, und dich bis z.B. 1000er Körnung heranschleifst. Dannach wird maschinell poliert und kleinere Kratzer somit auspoliert. Am schluss musst du noch Versiegeln, z.B. mit einem harten Wachs. Nachpolieren kann man ganz gut mit "Neverdull".
Nach der Zeit wird der Rahmen allerdings anlaufen und recht empfindlich gegen äußere Einflüsse sein. Es gibt mittlerweile bessere Sachen als Polieren. Frag mal bei einem Galvaniker nach. Z.B. Hochglanzverdichten oder Alu verchromen...


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

Aluverchromen hört sich gut an. Sieht bestimmt Hammer aus. Weiß jemand wie teuer so was ist? Wäre interessant.

MFG


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2008)

Guck mal ins GT-Forum, die polieren ihre Zaskars.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal versucht Alufelgen vom Auto selbst zu polieren. Das ging voll daneben. Also überleg Dir gut, was Du Dir da antust. Zumindest würde ich den Rahmen erstmal entlacken lassen.

Aber: Von CD gibt es doch polierte Alurahmen. Wieso nimmst Du nicht gleich so einen?


----------



## hardflipper (3. Dezember 2008)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht Alufelgen vom Auto selbst zu polieren. Das ging voll daneben. Also überleg Dir gut, was Du Dir da antust. Zumindest würde ich den Rahmen erstmal entlacken lassen.
> 
> Aber: Von CD gibt es doch polierte Alurahmen. Wieso nimmst Du nicht gleich so einen?



Also ich habe meine Felgen gut zum glänzen gebracht. Kommt nur drauf an wie man´s macht und vor allem wieviel Gedult man hat!

Ich verwende für Polierarbeiten gerne eine spezielle Flex! Die kann man gut mit der Hand fürhen und ist somit bei nem Rahmen vorteilhafter als ein Polierbock.

Ich habe mir dazu noch einen Halter für den Schraubstock machen lassen, so dass ich die Flex auch einspannen kann und die Werkstücke dann per Hand dranhalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (3. Dezember 2008)

sieht dann ungefÃ¤hr so aus



80.-â¬ bei Cannondale selbst


----------



## hardflipper (3. Dezember 2008)

Das kann ich aber besser...


----------



## TZR (3. Dezember 2008)

Aber nicht fÃ¼r das Geld. AuÃer du bist 1-â¬-Jobber.


----------



## fuzzball (3. Dezember 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber besser...



nein 
der wurde vor 12 Jahren poliert - es waren natürlich 80 Deutsche Mark und wurde 12 Jahre gefahren


----------



## hardflipper (3. Dezember 2008)

dafÃ¼r schaut er dann wieder gar nicht so schlecht aus.

FÃ¼r 80 â¬ wÃ¼rde ich ihn aber auch polieren wenn er vorher nicht entlackt werden muss...


----------



## 3radfahrer (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, die Idee mit dem Vorbau war keine schlechte. Ich habe sogar noch nen alten Ritchey im Keller gefunden und mal ne halbe Stunde die Endkappe geschliffen. Also grob mit ner Wabbelscheibe und Standbohrmaschine und dann noch mal fein mit der Hand. Jetzt sehe ich wie matt das noch wird mit 1200er. Werde aber mal weitermachen bis auf 2000er und dann weiter mit Polierwachs oder so. Muss mal im Baumarkt gucken. Vielleicht auch mit NeverDull. 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder wie es jetzt aussieht. Man sieht den unterschied zu vorher anhand des Vorbaus. Der war vorher anodisiert oder so. Rau halt und matt.

P.S.: The Polieren goes on!


----------



## TZR (4. Dezember 2008)

Das ist jetzt ca. 1/4 der Arbeit.


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Dezember 2008)

Von wegen 1/4 der Arbeit. Hab die Kappe 2 Min mit Autosol poliert und siehe da...

Der Rest vom Vorbau hat mich dann noch ne gute Stunde beansprucht aber da muss ich nochmal etwas nacharbeiten. Für den Anfang find ich es allerdings echt gut!

Also meine Taktik: Grob anfangen, so mit 200er dann 400er dann 800er und dann 1200er. Anschließend nur noch mit Autosol drüber und fertig ist die Bude. Große 'Flächen mache ich mit der Wabbelscheibe und die Ecken dann von Hand. Und wie gesagt man kann dann sehen wo es noch nicht ganz glänzt, da muss man halt noch mal fein ran!


----------



## DARMWIND_1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Für DIY Sehr Geil ...
wenn der Rest auch so wird dann wird das bike zum auspacken Geil


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. Dezember 2008)

So, heute hatte ich dnn mal Zeit anzufangen. Habe mir gedacht wenn du vier Stunden Marathon fahren kannst, dann kannst du auch vier Stunden am Stück schleifen.
Wie versprochen hier die ersten Bilder:
Das eine zeigt den urzustand und das zweite zeigt das Alu-Konstrukt nach vier Stunden arbeit.
Oje da hab ich was angefangen. Aber egal, hauptsache das Teil wird geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (13. Dezember 2008)

Den Lack solltest du erstmal abbeizen, statt alles abzuschleifen.


----------



## tacoma (13. Dezember 2008)

@3radfahrer
Maybe it helps:  Nennt sich Black Chrome


----------



## Raze (14. Dezember 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Den Lack solltest du erstmal abbeizen, statt alles abzuschleifen.



... dann sparst Du Dir ne Menge Arbeit und läufst nicht Gefahr, zuviel Material abzutagen. Es kostet einen 10er in die Portokasse von einem Lackierer oder ca. 25 Tacken mit Rechnung.

Weiterhin viel Glück bei der Arbeit

raze


----------



## berchschorsch (14. Dezember 2008)

Wie versiegelst du die Oberfläche am Ende? Ich hab nen polierten Lenker der ist sehr stark angelaufen mittlerweile, war klar... Und auf dauernd nachpolieren hab ich kein Bock...


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. Dezember 2008)

Hatte vor den Rahmen zu wachsen, aber da hält man sich dann wohl dran. Vielleicht hilft klarlack. Muss mich dann mal beim Lackierer informieren.


----------



## fuzzball (14. Dezember 2008)

bei vier polierten Rahmen in meinem Eigentum kann ich sagen, dass Klarlack die einzige Sorglos Versiegelung ist. Das Wachsen wäre mir zu aufwendig.


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (14. Dezember 2008)

ich schätze du willst polieren das der Lack glänzt da gibs wos Fahrrad zubehör gibt ein Fläschchen damit kannst du das kannse Rad polieren Bilder kann ich nachschicken muss ich halt in google suchen 

gruß


----------



## basti138 (14. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur schrieb:


> ich schätze du willst polieren das der Lack glänzt da gibs wos Fahrrad zubehör gibt ein Fläschchen damit kannst du das kannse Rad polieren Bilder kann ich nachschicken muss ich halt in google suchen
> 
> gruß



Lese Dir den ersten Beitrag durch, steht da irgendwas von Lack?
Du musst 4-Dimensional denken:
Wenn er poliert, ist kein Lack mehr da.


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (14. Dezember 2008)

man kann aber ja auch lack polieren das er glänzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ja


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Dezember 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Den Lack solltest du erstmal abbeizen, statt alles abzuschleifen.



Habe mir heute Beize besorgt. Ein Versuch ist es wert. Glaube nicht, dass es klappt. Gleichzeitig habe ich ne neue Ladung Schleifpapier gekauft!

The polish goes on!


----------



## ewoq (15. Dezember 2008)

frag mal khujand wegen chrombeschichtung für den rahmen. der hat neulich sowas gemacht und auch ein bild im fotoalbum.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (15. Dezember 2008)

argh, da hat man so einen schönen alten CD Rahmen mit der Verlaufslackierung und dann wird die abgeschliffen .... *heul*

Sakrileg !!!!


----------



## michael17 (15. Dezember 2008)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> argh, da hat man so einen schönen alten CD Rahmen mit der Verlaufslackierung und dann wird die abgeschliffen .... *heul*
> 
> Sakrileg !!!!



Das Gleiche dachte ich auch, aber wenn man weiss, was man will dann soll´s wohl richtig gut werden. Also weiter machen .
Jetzt ist´s eh zu spät!


----------



## xrated (15. Dezember 2008)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Habe mir heute Beize besorgt. Ein Versuch ist es wert. Glaube nicht, dass es klappt. Gleichzeitig habe ich ne neue Ladung Schleifpapier gekauft!
> 
> The polish goes on!



Wenn es kein Pulver ist: Molto Power Abbeizer auftragen, das ganze mit Alufolie und normaler Folie ca. 2 Tage stehen lassen und dann kann man den Lack leichter abschaben. Wenn du das alles runterschleifen willst, da wirst du einen Monat brauchen und wahrscheinlich keine ebenen Stellen oder zu dünne Wandstärken haben. 

Allerdings sind doch solche unlackierten Rahmen irgendwie out oder? Die schöne Cannondale Lackierung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Dezember 2008)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> argh, da hat man so einen schönen alten CD Rahmen mit der Verlaufslackierung und dann wird die abgeschliffen .... *heul*
> 
> Sakrileg !!!!



Hallo??? Der Rahmen hatte wirkliche Schäden. (Sieht man auf dem Foto gar nicht) Unterm Lack fing das Alu schon leicht an zu blühen. Da wo halt Steinschlag war. Der alte Lack war wirklich nicht mehr gut.
Mir tats auch leid. Ist glaub ich recht selten gewesen, die Farbe!  Aber egal. 
Könnt mir ja mal ein paar Tips zum pulvern geben (Farben, bitte!)


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Dezember 2008)

Ach so, hab sogar die Molto Power Beize gekauft. Hab die mal ein paar Stunden einziehen lassen aber hat noch nicht gereicht. Grade die weißen Stellen sind recht hartnäckig, aber jetzt lass ich mal alles länger ziehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Januar 2009)

Und, isses was geworden?


----------



## 3radfahrer (3. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und, isses was geworden?



Ja, ist jetzt Beschichtet in Ral 5015 und sieht Affengeil aus. Polieren war nicht so gut, weil der Rahmen dann doch zu viele Beulen vom Steinschlag hatte. Aber jetzt gefällt er mir noch besser!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich sehe den Thread erst jetzt, daher etwas verspätet.
 Ich habe mein Scott erst mit Abbeizer vom Lack befreit und mit Stahlwolle unter fließend Wasser in der Dusche geschliffen. Danach mit einem "Topfschwamm"(!!!!!!!) aus Alu poliert. Ich glaube den habe ich bei Rossmann gekauft.  Das Gute daran: Ich habe nur ca 1 Std(!!! Bitte jetzt nicht wieder rumpoltern, dass sei nicht möglich...es war so!) poliert - das Ergebnis liegt zwischen Alu Natur und verchromt und ist durchaus brauchbar!!


----------



## homerkills (6. Februar 2009)

ich nehm mein bike auch immer mit zum duschen


----------



## Oliver Linberg (6. Februar 2009)

schon mal was von nass schleifen gehört?? Machen Lacker auch - also erst denken, dann antworten


----------



## homerkills (7. Februar 2009)

war wohl nicht so dein humor....kann man nicht wissen...also erst lesen..dann denken und dann evtl. lachen.
auch wenns nicht DER knaller brüller war


----------



## Oliver Linberg (7. Februar 2009)

homerkills schrieb:


> war wohl nicht so dein humor....kann man nicht wissen...also erst lesen..dann denken und dann evtl. lachen.
> auch wenns nicht DER knaller brüller war



Hi,
manchmal weiß man hier im Forum das nicht so genau - bin hier schon bepöbelt worden und fahren kann ich sowieso nicht.
Also, schönenTag noch
Oliver


----------



## Playlife8 (19. Februar 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Von wegen 1/4 der Arbeit. Hab die Kappe 2 Min mit Autosol poliert und siehe da...
> 
> Der Rest vom Vorbau hat mich dann noch ne gute Stunde beansprucht aber da muss ich nochmal etwas nacharbeiten. Für den Anfang find ich es allerdings echt gut!
> 
> Also meine Taktik: Grob anfangen, so mit 200er dann 400er dann 800er und dann 1200er. Anschließend nur noch mit Autosol drüber und fertig ist die Bude. Große 'Flächen mache ich mit der Wabbelscheibe und die Ecken dann von Hand. Und wie gesagt man kann dann sehen wo es noch nicht ganz glänzt, da muss man halt noch mal fein ran!



Es ist nun ja einige Zeit vergangen, konntest du das "Projekt" abschliessen?
Habe den Beitrag gerade durch Zufall gelesen weil ich auch sowas in der Richtung vor habe mit einem alten Rahmen von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (19. März 2010)

hallo, ich habe eine frage: diesen weißen schleier an den schweißnähten bei rohen alu rahmen... wie bekomme ich die denn schonend entfernt? schleifen geht, damit komme ich aber nicht allzu gut in die ecken. ist das evtl. mit einer speziellen flüssigkeit machbar?

danke und gruß
sascha


----------



## LostFocus (19. März 2010)

Also  Richtig Poliert  ist dein Vorbau nicht, da sind noch Polier schlieren von der Scheibe drinne. Ausserdem war es ein kleinteil, wenn du den  Rahmen  Polieren willst  musst du minimum 2-3 tage Rechnen  reine Polierzeit.  Bis du ein Komplettes gleichmässige oberfläche haben möchstest. Ohne  Polierbock mit  minimum 250-400mm Scheibe   ist vorrausetzung.   Strahlen würde ich den Rahmen schonmal gar nicht da du damit die Oberfläche beschädigst  du kriegst wie  kleine pikmente rein.
Abbeitzen ist die beste möglichkeit ( bei pulverbeschichtungen -> Abbeitzer von Krähe  )   Zum Polieren  solltest du dich besser  erstmal  bei www.polierbock.de  informieren.   Zur  Versieglung danach das es nicht anläuft, gibt es auch etwas anderes  ausser Klarlack    bei klarlack wird nämlich die Polierte fläche  Matt .   Fals du noch fragen hast schreib eine PN.


----------



## DasMatti (18. April 2010)

bin am überlegen mein Tomac Primer zu polieren, deshalb grab ich mal den Thread wieder aus.
was für möglichkeiten gibts den einen rahmen vernünftig zu versiegeln? hab mal gehört das man aluoberflächen hochverdichten kann, so das Sauerstoff keine angriffsmöglichkeit mehr findet, stimmt das, und wie geht das?

danke im vorraus,

lg
matthi


----------



## Oliver Linberg (26. Mai 2010)

DasMatti schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mein Tomac Primer zu polieren, deshalb grab ich mal den Thread wieder aus.
> was für möglichkeiten gibts den einen rahmen vernünftig zu versiegeln? hab mal gehört das man aluoberflächen hochverdichten kann, so das Sauerstoff keine angriffsmöglichkeit mehr findet, stimmt das, und wie geht das?
> 
> danke im vorraus,
> ...



ballburnished nannte sich das bei GT. Das Ergebnis war echt klasse. Der Rahmen wird mit kleinen Kugeln gestrahlt.
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: Für das Polieren des gesamten Rahmens habe ich nicht einmal eine Stunde gebraucht. Ohne Schwabbelscheibe und weitere Hilfsmittel. Das Ergebnis könnt ihr auf meinen Fotos sehen, obwohl der Glanz nur bedingt rüberkommt und das Ergebnis in Echt besser ist


----------

